# should I buy this one?



## wolffnx (Dec 23, 2018)

Is a thinkpad L450, with Intel 5500 HD video, Core i5 and 8 GB of ram, the price is accessible.
So, everything works? ACPI, accelerated video and in the future maybe use an adapter to use HDMI?


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi,
I don’t know about that specific model but the older Thinkpads (especially ex business) are a great way to go. I’m using a Thinkpad x220 with FreeBSD and all the hardware seems to work out of the box (intel video, sound, headphones, WiFi in particular). The only thing that doesn’t work is suspend/hibernate but I understand from this forum that that is common to FreeBSD on all laptops.


----------



## Birdy (Dec 24, 2018)

T vs L series: here and here.


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 24, 2018)

Birdy said:


> T vs L series: here and here.



Say no more, T430 or T440 it will be.
They had right, the T series is stronger and best built.
Thanks!


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 24, 2018)

AlexanderProphet said:


> Hi,
> I don’t know about that specific model but the older Thinkpads (especially ex business) are a great way to go. I’m using a Thinkpad x220 with FreeBSD and all the hardware seems to work out of the box (intel video, sound, headphones, WiFi in particular). The only thing that doesn’t work is *suspend/hibernate* but I understand from this forum that that is common to FreeBSD on all laptops.



Yes, _it_ is a sticky question for me.
I have the T400 and suspend/resume works but only if I start X (Intel video chipset).
And when wake-up I had to switch to text console and back to X, wait for a second and done.


----------

